# First O&w Purchase



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Thinking of making my next purchase an O&W - never had one before. They seem to be really good value for money. I want something simple, one of the divers maybe, although I really like the look of the Ocean Master but can't find out much other info about it. I've read through all the archives and surfed the web, but info can be hard to find.

So, does anyone have an Ocean Master and could comment on it, or any other general advice/reccomendations re:O&W watches ?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

M5 is very good. There is a newer M series out with sapphire for about Â£195.

The M5 with thick mineral crystal is about Â£145


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've had both and M4 (date) and an orange Ocean master and both were great watches. I certainly didn't sell them because I did not like them anyway, just to fund other purchases.

The M4 was my favourite of the two, a really rugged - good looking diver's watch. The OM is obviously much larger and if I were to get one again - I would go for the black face rather than orange and because it has a non-bushed finish; Just my personal taste.

I'll probably get another M series next year, but would probably get the M2 (Kartago) next time though, as I marginally prefer batons to arabic numerals.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have the Orange faced OM and I like it a lot, it is very well made.....I would have prefered the hands and numerals to be more heavily outlined in black than they are as there isnt a great deal of contrast.....Great watch though









The Unitas movement is well proven too.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to own one of the M series divers watches a while ago (not sure which but I think it was an M4) and it was an excellent watch. Not as chunky as the Seiko SKX007 divers watch but none the worse for that - I'd quite like another and Christmas is coming


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

The Ocean Master has no O&W logo or even name anywhere. Any reason for that ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

None that I know of,

They have always been like this.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Roy, how long has this design been around - do O&W still make them or not ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been selling this one for 2-3 years.

I think they are still in production.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got an M65, it's a very nice, well made watch.

I like it a lot.

Dave


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I have an M4 non-date. It gets a lot of use with no problems. Very well made and a bargain for what they are........


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

What's used on the M6 diver for luminescence - tritium or superluminova ?

(thanks for answering all these questions by the way !!!)

Nick


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Okay, after a lot of deliberation I've decided to go for the M6 diver.

Ordered it from Roy this morning.










Regards,

Nick.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

nchall said:


> Okay, after a lot of deliberation I've decided to go for the M6 diver.
> 
> Ordered it from Roy this morning.
> 
> ...


 Good choice


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Paul my M will be up for sale in the new year as will a few others.

Tom


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Had my new M6 for about a week now. I'm very pleased with it - excellent and speedy service from Roy again. Thank you,Roy.

It's a very nice watch and for the price it seems excellent value for money, it certainly looks much more expensive than it really is !

I chose the Bond Nato strap for it - the first time I've tried any kind of NATO strap. I'm particularly pleased because I have small wrists and the NATO strap is a great fit - it actually has more holes than even I need !

Nick.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Nick, they are hard to beat for the money.


----------

